# Hollywood (PCGH) jumps into the Top 100



## Alriin (25. März 2010)

HOLLYWOOD
​
Unser Teammember Hollywood schaffte heute mit einigen Top 3DMark-Scores den Sprung in die Top 100 der Overclockers-League. Da die 2D-Benchmarks wie wPrime noch ausständig sind, haben wir eventuell bald einen Top 20 Bencher in unseren Reihen.
Ich will - nein ich BEFEHLE  - euch seine Scores mit Votings und Kommentaren zu pushen. *HIER* findet ihr die Scores unter New Submissions!

PCGH ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuulezzzzzzzzzz


----------



## theLamer (25. März 2010)

Ich hab das heute auch gesehen und den Mund gar nicht mehr zu bekommen... Hollywood rockt !!!


----------



## CrashStyle (25. März 2010)

Zu Befehl alriin^^ gogo Holly


----------



## der8auer (25. März 2010)

Top 50 war ich auch schon mal... Die Punkte verfallen nur so extrem schnell 

Weiter so Hollywood


----------



## FortunaGamer (25. März 2010)

Respekt Hollywood, was du da an einem oder zwei Tagen mit einer CPU geschafft hast. Mach weiter so will mehr Punkte sehen.


----------



## Professor Frink (25. März 2010)

Glückwunsch !!! ICh taste mich auch langsam ran, aber bis zu meinen ersten richtig gebenchten Scores (Dice +LN2) wirdas noch bis zum Juli dauern


----------



## Jogibär (25. März 2010)

Na dann mal auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch@ Hollywood. Wenn Du in so kurzer Zeit schon mehr als 500 Punkte gesammelt hast, geb ich Dir 1 Jahr, und Du überholst selbst Stummerwinter. Also viel Erfolg für die nächsten 500 Points.


----------



## Icke&Er (25. März 2010)

Nice Work!

Dann heißt es jetzt aber dranbleiben und schön weiter punkten! 

MFG


----------



## Alriin (25. März 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Top 50 war ich auch schon mal... Die Punkte verfallen nur so extrem schnell
> 
> Weiter so Hollywood



Ja was sitzt du dann hier rum und surfst im Internet. Bau was auf, und schütt LN2 drüber!


----------



## zcei (25. März 2010)

Echt mal 

Auf jeden Fall einen herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir!!! Richtig geil!
So du bist jetzt mein Vorbild  das will ich im Juli auch packen


----------



## der8auer (25. März 2010)

Bei mir steht erst noch 3DMark01 und CPU-Z an  Gulfi wirds bei mir erst im Mai geben.


----------



## Dr.House (25. März 2010)

Einfach nur Hammer  und du hast noch nicht mal alles gebencht bis jetzt.

Weiter so....


----------



## CrashStyle (25. März 2010)

@House

Wan kommt dein Gulfi?


----------



## Dr.House (25. März 2010)

schätze nicht vor der AOCM  wenn dann nur mit festem Multi einer.


----------



## CrashStyle (25. März 2010)

Muss vorerst auch noch warten, aber vllt. darf oich die tage ein i7 975 benche  freu^^


----------



## Hollywood (25. März 2010)

Danke Jungs! 


Aber die gute Session ist schneller wieder vorbei, wie sie angefangen hat...
Das Classifail mach seinem Namen schon wieder alle Ehre! 
War wohl ein schöner Zufall, dass es noch mal angesprungen ist.
Zumindest geht es wieder mal nicht. Habe jetzt fast drei Stunden versucht es wieder in Gang zu bringen. Will nicht mehr. 
Und ich hab echt keine Kohle übrig, um noch schnell Ersatz zu besorgen.
Das war es dann wieder. Ich könnt echt kotzen....


----------



## Alriin (25. März 2010)

Cool bleiben... tau auf den Dreck und wirf es in den Ofen.


----------



## Hollywood (25. März 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Cool bleiben... tau auf den Dreck und wirf es in den Ofen.



Schon längst geschehen.....


----------



## Lower (27. März 2010)

Auf jeden Fall sehr schön, dass du in die Top 100 gekommen bist 

      

!!

Das Classifail ärgert dich schon wieder??    

Einfach mit dem Fön bearbeiten bis es wieder geht  du packst das!

Aber schon lustig: " Hach schau mal mein Classified geht wieder! Können wir gleich wieder mit LN2 weiter machen  ^^"

Wenns nichts wird kannst du es immer noch verkaufen! Da springt schon was dabei heraus 

Oder halt aufhängen 
lg


----------



## Hollywood (28. März 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> Aber schon lustig: " Hach schau mal mein Classified geht wieder! Können wir gleich wieder mit LN2 weiter machen  ^^"



Was hätte ich den sonst damit machen sollen, wenn nicht LN2 draufkippen???


----------



## Semih91 (29. März 2010)

Alles Gute Holly Schätzchen, mach weiter so, ich komme bald und mach dich platt


----------

